# Start Up Procedures



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

I parked the new TT the other day in covered storage and did the following: Turned off the gas, proped open the fridge and freezer, opened the two roof vents and plugged in the shore power to keep the battery juiced up.

Two Questions:

1 - Did I miss anything?

2 - When I take the TT out again, is all I need to do to get the fridge cold is turn the gas back on? Or is there an ignition switch somewhere that fires the thing up?

I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You need to turn off the fridge or it will run on AC and try to cool the trailer with the fridge door open.

To turn it back on when it is plugged in, all you need to do is put it in AUTO.

To make sure the gas side works.

Open gas valves
Start a stove burner (this may take a minute to purge the air from the line). 
Switch the fridge to gas mode and see if the check light comes on. If it does then you need to reset it possible as many as 3 times to get gas to the burner for the fridge. The fridge is fully automatic as long as you have 12 vdc power to it and will select 120 vac to operate if it is available or gas if it is not..


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

How open are the vents...I think they just be barely open in case it rains unless you have the max air vent covers. I think you did everything you needed to do.

Be sure to not leave any food in the camper...it draws ants.


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> You need to turn off the fridge or it will run on AC and try to cool the trailer with the fridge door open.
> 
> To turn it back on when it is plugged in, all you need to do is put it in AUTO.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I did make sure the fridge was completely turned off before proping the doors open.

So when I'm traveling down the road, is it best to leave the fridge on AUTO and if so, does the fridge look for electricity first then gas?


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> How open are the vents...I think they just be barely open in case it rains unless you have the max air vent covers. I think you did everything you needed to do.
> 
> Be sure to not leave any food in the camper...it draws ants.
> [snapback]130401[/snapback]​


The TT is stored in a covered area so I don't thin rain should be a problem. I bought the Maxx Air Vents but havn't installend them yet.

Thanks for the tip on the ants!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

glennbo said:


> So when I'm traveling down the road, is it best to leave the fridge on AUTO and if so, does the fridge look for electricity first then gas?
> [snapback]130405[/snapback]​


Yes, AC power will take precedence if it's available. Driving down the road with the gas on? Why, that's illegal where I live


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

Scrib said:


> glennbo said:
> 
> 
> > So when I'm traveling down the road, is it best to leave the fridge on AUTO and if so, does the fridge look for electricity first then gas?
> ...


Hmm, interesting, I did not know that was illegal. I'm surprised the set up guy at the dealership didn't mention that and the gas was on the whole ride home.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

glennbo said:


> Scrib said:
> 
> 
> > glennbo said:
> ...


Just make sure you turn it off when refueling
and turn the fridge off and gas off at tank if you go through tunnels

Don


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

That makes no sence do you turn off the gas to your car when you go through a tunnel? Do you turn your car off?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Scrib said:


> glennbo said:
> 
> 
> > So when I'm traveling down the road, is it best to leave the fridge on AUTO and if so, does the fridge look for electricity first then gas?
> ...


It is NOT illegal to tow with the propane on. The only exceptions are a few tunnels but not all tunnels restrict propane use when towing. We could have a long debate on the fact that a gallon of gasoline is far more hazardous then a gallon of propane.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Scrib said:
> 
> 
> > glennbo said:
> ...


Big question is would we debate is longer then the airplane/conveyer belt thread?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Big question is would we debate is longer then the airplane/conveyer belt thread?
> [snapback]130464[/snapback]​


It depends on if the conveyor is powered by propane or gasoline.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK guys, don't get me started on THAT one again (At least until Thor returns!)

Glenn,

We always open up all the cabinets and drawers to promote good airflow and moisture removal throughout the trailer. Also put a couple of folded up bath towels in the freezer and refrigerator for a couple of days to absorb moisture there. See a trend forming here? Moisture will destroy your Outback! Don't let it get ahead of you!







Be sure to close everything up before you travel!

You should also get in the habit of checking tire pressures and lug nut torques before each trip.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> OK guys, don't get me started on THAT one again (At least until Thor returns!)
> 
> [snapback]130531[/snapback]​


Where is Thor? Did I miss his "I'll be back in X days" message?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Scrib said:
> 
> 
> > glennbo said:
> ...


I've posted this before but here it is again.

Here is the transcript of an email I sent trying to find out the real answer on whether this should be done or not.

I know she meant Colleague in the first line and I haven't been able to find the actual wording of the code. But they say it must be OFF.

I've discussed this with a college at NPGA and he has confirmed that the
code requires that the propane cylinder must be turned off. This comes from
the RV Code, NFPA 1192. Please let me know if you have any additional
questions or concerns.

Sincerely,
Courtney Gendron

Courtney Gendron
Propane Education & Research Council
1140 Connecticut Ave., NW
Suite 1075
Washington, DC 20036
PH: (202) 452-8975
Fax: (202) 452-9054
http://www.propanecouncil.org
http://www.propanesafety.com
-----Original Message-----
From: Bennett, Robert [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Friday, April 28, 2006 9:19 AM
To: '[email protected]'
Subject: travel trailer

Hi,
I'm trying to find information on safety issues involved with towing a
travel trailer with the propane tanks in the "on" position. My search of
your website and others has turned up nothing.
Thank you,
Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Scrib said:
> ...


Sorry but NFPA 1192 covers a LOT of stuff but no where does it say that propane can not be used while the trailer is in motion. It actually describes a warning that all pilot lights must be turned off when fueling so that infers that the systems can be operated up to the point of refueling.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

[/quote]

Sorry but NFPA 1192 covers a LOT of stuff but no where does it say that propane can not be used while the trailer is in motion. It actually describes a warning that all pilot lights must be turned off when fueling so that infers that the systems can be operated up to the point of refueling.
[snapback]130624[/snapback]​[/quote]

As I said, I haven't seen the code itself this is just the answer I received from the "professionals".


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

kyoutback said:


> As I said, I haven't seen the code itself this is just the answer I received from the "professionals".
> [snapback]130652[/snapback]​


You may want to take "professionals" with a grain of salt. They should have quoted the paragraph within the code but they didn't because it is not there.

Since you provided the code number I read it this morning and it is interesting but does not have the answer to the question.

If it were truly illegal (Federally mandated) to tow with the propane system in operation there would be warnings every where and in every manual for propane powered equipment. It would not be buried in a federal code (it may start there but it would be shown everywhere).

With the law suit happy society we live in the manufactures would have a very proactive CYA campaign and labels would be everywhere.

I say tow with it on if you need it or off if you are concerned it may be a problem but from where I sit, it is no problem to operate any and all propane powered equipment while towing, not that I would need to operate the hot water heater but I could if I wanted.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have never been totally comfortable towing with the propane on, but have - over time - grown used to doing so.

Andy, I think you make some very compelling and well reasoned points. I, for one, will be much more at ease in the future.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

If you happen to have ant or roden problems where you store your trailer (I live in the country, so both answers are YES) you may want to try what I do. Put a sprinkle of powdered or granular ant poison (I use Bengal Ultradust) on the ground around your tires and jack.

Our local feed and seed store has blocks of rat poison that are probably 1"x1"x2". I place one or two of them on the axles or tires or under the propane cover.

My thoughts for both situations is that the pest will eat the poison before they get in the trailer and cause problems.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I tow with the propane on but turn off the fridge when refueling. It is one of those things you get more comfortable with over time. Like Andy suggests, I burn the stove first to get air out of the system before starting the fridge on propane.

Does anyone do the reverse when storing their Outback? I light the outdoor stove and then shut off the LP tanks. Any LP in the lines will burn itself out.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Be sure to not leave any food in the camper...it draws ants.
> [snapback]130401[/snapback]​


My food is not so artistically inclinded..........









Dan


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I tow with the propane on and the fridge working. In fact, I've towed this was through several tunnels. All these tunnels had tolls boths and not one of the toll takers asked me if my propane was on.

It was not until later that I realized that those signs that said, "NO hazardous materials in the tunnels" might have refered to my propane tanks.

Not a problem though. I will NEVER tow through that area again. Keeping my trips short and sweet.

Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

3LEES said:


> countrygirl said:
> 
> 
> > Be sure to not leave any food in the camper...it draws ants.
> ...


----------



## glennbo (Jun 27, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> kyoutback said:
> 
> 
> > As I said, I haven't seen the code itself this is just the answer I received from the "professionals".
> ...


It seems to me that it would be a pain in the you know what to have to remember to turn off the gas each time you refueled the TV. With that said, wouldn't the batteries power the fridge while in transit? And if so, why would you want to waste the propane? Just curious...


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

The batteries will only power the fridge if you install a power inverter (DC to AC). There are "3-way" fridges (AC, DC, LP) but they're usually smaller - our fridges, like most RV's, are "2-way" (AC & LP).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scrib said:


> The batteries will only power the fridge if you install a power inverter (DC to AC). There are "3-way" fridges (AC, DC, LP) but they're usually smaller - our fridges, like most RV's, are "2-way" (AC & LP).
> [snapback]131041[/snapback]​


Always wondered why my big old Outback only has a 2-way frig but my old Coleman popup had a 3-way frig. What gives?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It all a matter of power consumption. The 'full size' refrigerator/freezers in travel trailers draw WAY more power than those little units in the pop-ups. The batteries are just not up to the task. I'm not sure I have ever seen a 3-way that big.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Scrib said:
> 
> 
> > The batteries will only power the fridge if you install a power inverter (DC to AC). There are "3-way" fridges (AC, DC, LP) but they're usually smaller - our fridges, like most RV's, are "2-way" (AC & LP).
> ...


Your Outback requires a 350 watt heat source to maintain the fridge temp and a 12 volt system would require almost 30 amps to run it. Not the best use of your 12 volt system. As for your Coleman it only required a 100 watt heat source and thus needed less then 8 amps DC to keep it cool (well almost cool if it was anything like the fridge in my Coleman Mesa).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Got it...

Thanks Doug and Andy.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great info Doug and Andy
Thanks I often wondered the same thing

Don


----------

